# MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!



## Cuddleman (16. November 2012)

*MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Medion wird, nach eigenen Angaben, in Kürze eine weitere PCGH-Edition der Erazer-Notebookserie verkaufen, das X7821!

Im altbekannten Erazer X78xx Gehäuse, gesellt sich unter anderem eine Nvidia GTX 680M, ein Intel Core i7-3630QM mit Turbo-Boost 2.0, sowie auch endlich eine beleuchtete Tastatur , gemäß seinem Vorbild der MSI GT70-Varianten und zur Akkulaufzeitsteigerung des 9 Zellen Lithium-Ionen-Akku, ist nun die Nvidia-Optimustechnologie dazu ebenfalls verfügbar.

Die Abmessungen sind gleich den der bisherigen Vorgänger und das Gewicht wird dabei noch unter 4,0 kg bleiben. 

Welche Netzteilvariante nun für das X7821 benötgt wird, bleibt noch offen, doch mindestens 180W werden wohl nötig sein, was durch die kürzliche Einführung diverser starker Netzteile im Online-Shop von Medion, anzunehmen ist, bzw. aus jüngsten Tests der Vorgänger schließen läßt

Datenspeicherung ist, wie in den letzten PCGH-Editionen, mit einer SSD (128GB) und jetzt erweitert mit 1000GB als HDD, möglich. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist mit zwei eingesetzten 4GB Modulen, von insgesamt 4 möglichen, noch später optional nachrüstbar. 

Allerdings wird das Erazer X7821 mit Windows 8 ausgeliefert.

Ein mattes Full-HD-Display mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird für optimale Darstellung von Video und Spieletiteln sorgen, was bekannterweise eine grundlegende Performencevorraussetzung, unter anderen, für die PCGH-Edition ist.

Das gute Audiosystem der bisherigen jüngeren Erazer, wird offensichtlich weiterhin verwendet.

3xUSB-3.0, 2xUSB-2.0, HDMI, VGA, E-Sata, LAN bis 1000Mits/s, obligatorische übliche Audio In/Out sind als Anschlüße vorhanden, ein Bluray-Combo-Laufwerk (nur DVD/CD-Brennfunktion), ein Multi-Cardreader bis max SDXC, ebenfalls.

Intels Centrino@Wireless N2230 mit Bluetooth 4.0 und W-Lan nach Standard IEEE 802.11n kommt zum Einsatz. 

Ein angepaßtes Softwarepaket, mit KIS 2013 (90Tage-Version) Cyperlink Power-DVD, Cyperlink You Cam, Windows8 Apps+Spiele und ein Upgrade auf das neueste Office beim Kauf von Office 2010, statten das Erazer grundlegend aus. 

Das Preisniveau wird sich in die ähnlich konfigurierbaren Preisbereiche von Deviltechs Fragbook und One M73-Serie ansiedeln, also um die 1750€.

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7821 (MD 98252) PCGH-Edition


----------



## matty2580 (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

1750 €, autsch, dass ist nicht meine Preisklasse...xD

Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M, 1.000 GB  HDD, 128 GB SSD, 8 GB RAM, 43,9 cm (17,3") mattes Full-HD Display,

klingt aber sehr gut. Mir reicht mein Lenovo IdeaPad S205 dicke aus. Das hat auch nur 250 € gekostet...


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein Lenovo IdeaPad S205 dicke aus. Das hat auch nur 250 € gekostet...


 
Ich hab ein Ideapad S400 für 550€  

@Topic: Medion und PCGH... das geht für mich nicht wirklich zusammen, da prallen Welten aufeinander


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Wie man Notebooks zum Zocken hernehmen kann, werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. November 2012)

Warum nicht mit einer 7970M? Die ist doch P/L Mäßig deutlich besser, und Enduro funktioniert seit dem 12.11 auch gut.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie man Notebooks zum Zocken hernehmen kann, werde ich nie verstehen.


 Ich verstehs auch nicht. 

Das ding ist hässlich, teuer, im Vergleich mit Desktops für diesen Preis sehr lahm, wäre mir als Notebook deutlich zu schwer und zu dick und die Geräuschkulisse wenn fast 180W in so einem kleinen Gehäuse abgeführt werden sollen wird bestimmt nicht ohne sein.


Aber naja, wenn es einem gefällt, soll man es sich kaufen.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Ideapad S400 für 550€
> 
> @Topic: Medion und PCGH... das geht für mich nicht wirklich zusammen, da prallen Welten aufeinander


Medion gehört zu ca. 80% der Firma Lenovo. Dein Ideapad muss dann aber schlecht sein laut deiner Meinung


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Medion gehört zu ca. 80% der Firma Lenovo. Dein Ideapad muss dann aber schlecht sein laut deiner Meinung


 
Jeder größere Hersteller deckt mit verschiedenen Marken verschiedene Qualitäts-Niveaus ab, Schund und Qualität koexistieren friedlich nebeneinander 
Lustiges Beispiel: Asus und Asrock. Letzteres wurde von Asus als Billigsparten-Hersteller ausgegliedert und hat sich mittlerweile aber auch mit Qualität und High-End-Produkten so einen Namen gemacht, dass Asus den Laden jetzt wieder kauft. ^^


----------



## Cuddleman (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich verstehs auch nicht.
> 
> Das ding ist hässlich, teuer, im Vergleich mit Desktops für diesen Preis sehr lahm, wäre mir als Notebook deutlich zu schwer und zu dick und die Geräuschkulisse wenn fast 180W in so einem kleinen Gehäuse abgeführt werden sollen wird bestimmt nicht ohne sein.
> 
> ...


 
Vermutlich werden so unter Vollast um die ~45 dB aufwärts fällig werden, wenn die mindestens 180W gefordert sind, es sei denn, es kommt endlich ein zweiter Lüfter für die separate GPU-Kühlung zum Einsatz. 

Das wird bestimmt nicht mit diesem Gehäuse der Fall sein.


Für lange Reiseentfernungen und geringe Platzverhältnise in gewissen Etaplissement's, als PC-Ersatz ist das voll ausreichend, zumal man, je nach Spieletitel, trotzdem ordentlich flüssig "zocken" kann. 

Für mobiles Arbeiten gibt es weitaus leichtere bessere Lösungen, wobei die geringe Erweiterbarkeit für die zukünftigen Jahre, bei jeder mobilen Net-/Note-/Ultrabook-Variante, das negativste Kaufargument ist 


Deswegen kreiere ich zeitweilig PC's mit integrierten Bildschirm, inklusiver passender Staumöglichkeiten für externe Tastaturen, Maus und Kabel. 

Soundboxen sind schwer, oder garnicht unterbringbar, so das teils leidlich klingende integrierte Lautsprecher Verwendung finden.

Das Gewicht eines 4kg Notebooks erreiche ich selbst in leichtester Bauweise nicht, da nach ATX-Standard die Komponenten alle zusammen über 10kg erreichen, zuzüglich des verwendeten Monitor.

Da allerdings auch nichtrefrenzdesignde Supergrafikschleudern und ordentlich potente Cpu's mit der dazu möglichen Kühlung zum Einsatz kommen können, ist das Transportgewicht zur Lanparty, dann doch erträglich.


----------



## ViP94 (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Für 1750€ bekomme ich ein Klasse Ultrabook UND einen Gaming-PC.
Wer so was kauft, hat einfach viel zu viel Geld...
Und mal ganz davon abgesehen, finde ich es auch sehr hässlich.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Die Preisgestaltung entzieht sich mir ein wenig. Ich fände man sollte lieber Notebooks im Bereich von 1000-1300€ anstreben und dafür meinetwegen auf etwas Leistung verzichten.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Cooles Angebot jedoch würde ich mir mein PC selber zusammen stellen (Für das Geld sowieso!)und Medion mag ich ebenfalls nicht so (PCGH natürlich schon ^^)


----------



## GoldenMic (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Medion ist mittlerweile Teil von Lenovo
Lenovo: Übernahme von Medion besiegelt

Zudem sind Medion Produkte mmn nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf. Ich hatte beispielsweise kaum Probleme mit meinem Medion Rechner von vor ~8-10 Jahren und bekomme auch heute noch auf der Medion Homepage alle Treiber dafür. 
Auch die PCGH Notebooks scheinen qualitativ sehr gut zu sein, ich konnte zunächst jedenfalls nichts negatives an dem von einem Kumpel feststellen.
Zudem ist Medion verbaut Medion im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen zumindest ordentliche Netzteile, afaik von FSP.


----------



## Cuddleman (16. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Cooles Angebot jedoch würde ich mir mein PC selber zusammen stellen (Für das Geld sowieso!)und Medion mag ich ebenfalls nicht so (PCGH natürlich schon ^^)


 
Im Notebookbereich wären für individuelle Konfigurationen (von mir schon genannt), One und Deviltech, aber auch Mysn, die naheliegendsten Kandidaten. 
Alienware fällt wegen übermäßiger Hardwarepreise für die gleichen Komponenten aus dem Rahmen. 
Bei den Gehäusen der Notebook sind kaum Unterschiede vorhanden, wobei bei den LCD die dortigen Vorgaben teils gänzlich anders ausfallen (auch in negative Qualität). 
Außerhalb der PCGH-Editionen sind auch teils drastische Abstriche in der z.B. Displayqualität vorhanden!

Schade, das Samsung, trotz qualitativer Gehäusegestaltung, in diesem Punkt sich preislich auch in einem anderen Niveau bewegt, trotz nun erhältlicher schicker äußerer gelber Gehäusefarbe und leicht aufgewerteten Prozessor, aber endlich auch mit SSD.Samsung Serie 7 Gamer 700G7C-S07DE
Asus liefert leider mit der G-Serie auch nur mittelmäßige Grafikkomponenten für den Mobilbereich, aber oft auch die leisesten Notebooks.

Die HD7990 für den mobilen Sektor ist nicht mit jeder Konfiguration erlaubt, wenn überhaupt erhältlich, genauso trifft das auch auf die langsamere HD7970 zu.


----------



## Alex555 (17. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Eine HD 7970M wäre aufgrund des Preises eine deutlich bessere Wahl gewesen. 
Außerdem verbauen die meisten Hersteller bei Notebooks mit Gaming GPU (HD 79xx) (GTX 67x/68x) je einen Kühler für die CPU und GPU (beispielsweise mysn ab dem P502). 
Und die ASUS ROG Systeme haben sowieso immer das 2-Kühler-System. Es geht also durchaus auch anders als es MSI macht (GT 70).


----------



## baeckus (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Gehäusen der Notebook sind kaum Unterschiede vorhanden, wobei bei den LCD die dortigen Vorgaben teils gänzlich anders ausfallen (auch in negative Qualität).
> Außerhalb der PCGH-Editionen sind auch teils drastische Abstriche in der z.B. Displayqualität vorhanden!


 
Hallo!
Ich bin auf das Forum gestoßen während ich nähere Informationen zu den Medion Erazer Notebooks gesucht habe.
Weiß hier jemand zufällig, wann es eine neue PCGH-Edition-Medion  Zusammenarbeit geben wird?
Es ist vor allem die recht gesicherte Verbauung der Auo Panels in den bisherigen Notebooks dieser Edition, die mich überzeugt.
Leider sind bei der normalen laufenden Medionproduktion auch die nicht ganz so wertigen von Chi Mei verbaut, so dass ich gern eines der durch PCGH geadelten erstehen möchte.
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2013)

baeckus schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin auf das Forum gestoßen während ich nähere Informationen zu den Medion Erazer Notebooks gesucht habe.
> Weiß hier jemand zufällig, wann es eine neue PCGH-Edition-Medion  Zusammenarbeit geben wird?



Gabs sowas schon? Ist mir entgangen...


----------



## fubii (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Also das was ich von Medion Notebooknutzern gehört habe geht gar nicht. Ein Kollege in der Uni sich zum Anfang des Studiums eins geholt nach guten 2 Jahren fingen die ersten Probleme an. Die Displayverbindung hatte einen weg und auch das MB machte Probleme. Wurde eingeschickt und Reparatur hätte 300 € gekostet und es war fast 3 Wochen weg. Bei einer Freundin auch das gleiche, macht nur Probleme...ich bin gespannt, ob ich daran was ändernt. Aber für den Preis bekommt man auf jeden Fall, wo anders bessere Qualität.


----------



## baeckus (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



fubii schrieb:


> Aber für den Preis bekommt man auf jeden Fall, wo anders bessere Qualität.


 
Wo?
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Memphys (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



baeckus schrieb:


> Wo?
> Ciao baeckus


 
Überall, ausser Acer vielleicht. Merke das grad in meinem Praktikum, große Firma, Hardware Abteilung. Medions und teilweise Acer auch haben Sollbruchstellen, bei den Medions kommen die immer ein paar Wochen nach Garantieablauf unten an, Mainboard am Popo. Oder Grafikkarte, je nach Reihe.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Überall, ausser Acer vielleicht. Merke das grad in meinem Praktikum, große Firma, Hardware Abteilung. Medions und teilweise Acer auch haben Sollbruchstellen, bei den Medions kommen die immer ein paar Wochen nach Garantieablauf unten an, Mainboard am Popo. Oder Grafikkarte, je nach Reihe.



Die Graka hat ne Sollbruchstelle? Wie soll die denn im Rechner mechanisch belastet werden?


----------



## Memphys (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Graka hat ne Sollbruchstelle? Wie soll die denn im Rechner mechanisch belastet werden?


 
Wortklauberei ftw? Geplante Obsoleszenz, war glaub ich der richtige Fachterminus. Auf jeden Fall raucht das jeweilige Teil in vielen Fällen kurz nach Garantieablauf ab.


----------



## baeckus (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*

Hallo!
Dann kommt der "Schwarze Peter" aber  von MSI und Clevo, die ja die Barebones schon mit Mainboard und meist GraKA ausliefern.
Ciao baeckus
P.S. Nimmt man das momentan zB. bei Conrad angebotene Medion Erazer 7819:
MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 High End Gaming Notebook 43,9 cm (17,3") schwarz EXKLUSIV Gaming Laptop Intel® Core
und versucht ein so bestücktes Notebook bei den Mitbewerbern zu kaufen muss man mit ca 300€ Mehrkosten rechnen.
Stellt man sich ein solches MSI Barebone bei One oder Schenker zusammen ist man mindestens 200€ mehr los und hat keine beleuchtete Tastatur.
Einziger Negativpunkt bei Medion ist, das man  - so ist es jedenfalls bei den Erazer Modellen -  nie genau weiß welcher Monitor, welche Festplatte und welcher RAM verbaut ist.......


----------



## Cuddleman (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION X7821 PCGH-Edition angekündigt, mit deutlich mehr Grafikpower!*



baeckus schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Dann kommt der "Schwarze Peter" aber von MSI und Clevo, die ja die Barebones schon mit Mainboard und meist GraKA ausliefern.
> Ciao baeckus
> P.S. Nimmt man das momentan zB. bei Conrad angebotene Medion Erazer 7819:
> ...



Was den verbauten Monitor angeht, kann ich zumindest bei 3 PCGH-Editionen des X6819 bestätigen, das die Displays identisch waren. Hier unbedingt auf die gleichen Medion-Nummern MDxxxxx achten. 
Auslieferungszeitraum aller 3 Geräte innerhalb 3 Monate. Eins war ein Rückläufer bei dem die Netzteilbuchse am MB durch mechanische Krafteinwirkung sich verabschiedet hatte.


----------

